# Live View & Lightroom Tethering



## joel28 (May 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

While tethering with my Nikon D5100, I cant seem to get the Live View working on the camera.

Is it possible to get the Live View working on the camera or on the computer while tethering?

I would really appreciate your help!


----------



## joel28 (Jun 2, 2012)

I found a solution, there is a software called "ControlMyNikon" that enables liveview on the computer while tethering.


----------



## toddgibbs (Jun 3, 2012)

Hi Joel28

** will do the same 
Hope that helps

Todd


----------

